# Pantsless Intruder Found in Girl’s Bedroom Gets Shot Six Times



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...r-found-in-girls-bedroom-gets-shot-six-times/

https://thegrio.com/2019/04/18/louisville-burglar-shot-neighbor-ali-bracey/


----------

